# Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006



## Volker2809 (13. August 2006)

Hallo, 

am 29.07.2006 ging es morgens um 03.00 Uhr mit dem Auto von Nürnberg aus in den Angel-Familienurlaub nach Jezera/Kroatien. Wir waren nicht die einzigen, die sich an diesem Morgen auf den Weg dorthin machten  

http://img112.*ih.us/img112/233/dsc00774ed6.jpg

und so dauerte es 15 Stunden bis wir endlich in unserem Feriendomizil ankamen. Wir hatten für 2 Wochen unsere Ferienwohnungen im voraus übers Internet reserviert (http://www.adria-app.de/index.html) und waren von der Freundlichkeit der Vermieter und der Sauberkeit der Appartments begeistert. Wir hatten schon einige Wochen vorher regelmäßig Kontakt per mail mit den Vermietern aufgebaut und die Möglichkeiten zum Angeln und dem Anmieten eines Bootes erfragt. Da der Vater der Vermieterin selbst begeisterter Angler ist, wurde uns schon ein Ausflug zum Karpfenangeln am Vransko-See angeboten, den wir auch mit Begeisterung annahmen. Dazu jedoch später mehr. 
Da wir sowohl im Meer vom Ufer aus, als auch vom Boot geangelt haben, und auch einen Big-Game-Ausflug machten, möchte ich Euch die verschiedenen Angelarten unseres Kroatienurlaubs separat beschreiben:

1. Meeresangeln vom Ufer
Wir fischten mit diversen Calamari-Sorten, sowohl dem tiefgefrorenen Atlantischen, als auch dem Mittelmeer-Calamari. Aufgrund von Tips einheimischer Angler sollte man nur den Mittelmeer-Calamari als Köder verwenden, da der Atlantische wesentlich weicher ist und sich schneller vom Haken löst. Auch ist die Lockwirkung nicht so groß. Wir können das bestätigen und kauften nur noch den heimischen Tintenfisch im Supermarkt. Ein sehr guter Köder soll ein Wurm sein, den wir jedoch vergeblich in den Angelgeschäften suchten. 
Auch wurde uns empfohlen in der Nacht zu Angeln, da dann weniger kleine Fische den Köder abzupfen. Da wir zwei kleine Kinder (Extrem-Angler :q ) dabei hatten, mussten wir uns jedoch auf die Angelei am Tage beschränken, was zur Folge hatte, dass die großen Fänge ausblieben. Was sich auch mit den Erfahrungen anderer Boardies deckt. 
Wir fischten überwiegend am Grund mit leichtem Blei (ca. 20 Gramm) und Paternoster-System mit 2 bis 3 Haken (4er bis 8er Haken). Die Bisse kommen sofort nach Grundkontakt, aber wie bereits geschrieben überwiegend Kleinfische. 

http://img144.*ih.us/img144/7097/jan1sl7.jpg

http://img20.*ih.us/img20/9466/jonas1fe1.jpg



2. Angeln vom Boot
Wir hatten uns für 2 Tage ein Boot gemietet und konnten anhand der Seekarte und meines Echolots einige Untiefen gezielt anfahren und befischen. Weite Ausflüge aufs offene Meer haben wir wegen der Nachwuchs-Angler jedoch nicht unternommen. Aber Tiefen von bis zu 50 Meter sind dennoch schnell erreicht. Die Montage wurde hoffnungsvoll größer gewählt und auch die Ruten-und Rollenwahl den neuen Gegebenheiten angepasst. Das hätten wir uns jedoch sparen können, denn auch hier konnten wir nur kleinere Fische fangen. Wobei wir jedoch auch hier nur Tagsüber unser Glück versuchten und uns mehrere ansässige Angler auch von größeren Fängen in Küstennähe berichteten. Aber man sollte im Mittelmeer nicht allzu große Erwartungen haben. Wir machten auch einen Ausflug mit einem Fischerkutter, bei dem ca. 2 Stunden lang mit Netz geschleppt wurde. Auch hier war die Ausbeute fast nur Kleinfisch. 

http://img123.*ih.us/img123/3456/dsc01094ss8.jpg

http://img110.*ih.us/img110/3559/dsc01095jw4.jpg

http://img110.*ih.us/img110/392/dsc01112xa5.jpg

http://img110.*ih.us/img110/1073/dsc01117hs9.jpg

http://img110.*ih.us/img110/6892/dsc01116ss6.jpg

http://img110.*ih.us/img110/5143/dsc01123td7.jpg

http://img110.*ih.us/img110/9936/dsc01124qm2.jpg

http://img110.*ih.us/img110/4638/dsc01172hl4.jpg



Die richtig großen Fische gibt es natürlich auch vor Kroatien, allerdings wohl mehr im offenen Bereich, wo sich Blauflossenthun, Schwertfisch und diverse Haiarten finden. Hierzu sollte man jedoch auf einen erfahrenen Guide und das entsprechende Geschirr  :q  zurückgreifen. Deshalb versuchten wir unser Glück beim Chartern eines Big-Game-Bootes.


----------



## Volker2809 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*

3. Big Game Fishing
Unser Ferienort war Jezera, wo jedes Jahr die Meisterschaften der Big Gamer ausgetragen werden (IGFA). Somit stehen einige Charterboote fürs Hochseeangeln zur Auswahl. 

http://img109.*ih.us/img109/7145/dsc01257dc3.jpg

Die Preise variieren zwischen 300,-- und 500,-- Euro. Treffpunkt
der Big-Gamer ist "Caffebar Toni" in Jezera. 

http://img122.*ih.us/img122/8337/dsc01184xk1.jpg

Wir haben uns für die "El Patron" von Georg Blänich entschieden. Er ist bereits seit über 20 Jahren in Jezera und hat dort das Big Game Fishing mit aufgebaut. 

http://img230.*ih.us/img230/5418/dsc01180ki9.jpg

Wir haben auch einen ausführlichen Bericht in der Sonderausgabe "Big Game" von Blinker über Georg gelesen, was unsere Lust auf große Thune verstärkte. Die Ausfahrt dauerte 9 Stunden und es wurde in einem tiefen Graben außerhalb der Kornaten (Inselgruppe) auf über 200 Metern geangelt. 

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/9228/dsc01197jn7.jpg


Georg hatte sowohl mit dem Sardomat, als auch mit gestückelten und ganzen Sardinen eine Kilometerweite Duftspur gelegt.

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/9545/dsc01204gx2.jpg

Die Köder waren ganze Sardinen am Einzelhaken, die in verschiedenen Tiefen ausgelegt wurden. Vom driftenden Boot aus haben wir auf das Surren der Multirollen gewartet. Leider blieb es still  . 

http://img107.*ih.us/img107/1312/dsc01224up8.jpg

Nur einen kleinen Rochen konnten wir Abends unserem Angler-Nachwuchs als Fang berichten. 

http://img114.*ih.us/img114/645/dsc01212xt8.jpg

Es wurden aber Thune während unseres Aufenthaltes gefangen, was man Abends am Hafen auch sehen konnte. Nach Berichten von Georg sind die Größen der Blauflossenthune und der Haie vor Kroatien beachtlich, jedoch die Häufigkeit der Bisse weit niedriger als in anderen Big Game Revieren der Welt. 

4. Angeln im Süßwasser (Vransko See)
Wie bereits erwähnt, hatten wir die Möglichkeit mit unserem Vermieter einen Angelausflug an den nahegelegenen Vransko-See zu machen. Zielfisch war Karpfen, der dort in beachtlichen Größen und Stückzahlen vorhanden sein soll. Der Zugang zum See ist jedoch schwierig, da sehr viel Schilfzonen das Angeln erschweren. So fuhren wir mit dem Boot des Vermieters zu seiner Futterstelle 

http://img75.*ih.us/img75/4428/dsc00936il5.jpg

und legten unsere Angeln aus. Köder war Mais und Popcorn, was entsprechenden Auftrieb im schlammigen Untergrund brachte. 

http://img509.*ih.us/img509/7955/dsc00940os5.jpg

Wir fischten etwa 2 Stunden und konnten in dieser Zeit neun Fische fangen. Jedoch nur eine Fischart, die "Babuschka" genannt wird und eine Mischung aus Karpfen und Brasse ist. Kämpferisch wohl eher eine Brasse :q , aber geschmacklich dem Karpfen sehr nahe (aber grätenreicher).

http://img62.*ih.us/img62/6872/dsc00949yu1.jpg

Trotz der nichtgefangenen großen Fische war es ein super Urlaub und wir werden sicherlich wiederkommen - daß nicht nur die kleinen Anglerherzen schneller schlagen sondern auch mal die Grossen  .


----------



## fantazia (13. August 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*

schöner bericht und tolle fische!!#6


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (13. August 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*

Hey Volker, welcome back! Feine Pix und feine Story! Tun & Co.  gibt's dann beim nächsten mal wieder...


----------



## tamandua (13. August 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*

Schöner Bericht mit ansprechenden Fotos.#6 Kroatien ist imemr eine Reise wert, wenn man nicht ausschließlich die Rute schwingen will. Ich fahre imemr gerne hin, allerdings habe ich es aufgegeben, Boote zum Big Game zu chartern. Die Ausbeute war mir immer etwas arg mager|uhoh:. Dafür kommt vom Uder keine Langeweile auf.


----------



## Kurzer (14. August 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*

Klasse, absolut geiler Bericht!

Danke schön!


----------



## Unclesam (14. August 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*

Hi Volker,#h 

super Bericht, klasse gemacht. Schade das die Ausbeute nicht deinen Wünschen entsprechend war, aber es war ja sicher nicht das letzte Mal.#d #6


----------



## rudlinger (14. August 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*

@volker
Na ist doch Super. Jetzt weisst Du wie es da unten abgeht und beim nächsten mal stehst Du weit vorn Super Bericht!


----------



## ralle (14. August 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*

Ein feiner Bericht und feine Bilder !!

Den Steppkes hat es bestimmt auch Riesenspaß gemacht -- Klasse !!


----------



## Murphy88 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*

Hallo Volker & welcome back !

Ein sehr feiner Bereicht mit tollen Bildern #6 

... und Respekt für die Angler-Nachwuchs-Arbeit :q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. August 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*

Schicke Story Volker .. schön ausführlich beschrieben & ich denke die Stifte hatten Spass 

Feine Pix .. weiter so .. mfg basti


----------



## Dorschi (14. August 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*

Schöner Urlaubsbericht! Ich Denke auch in den nächsten Jahren hast Du 2 Hardcore- Fischer an Deiner Seite!


----------



## Marlin1 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*

Genauso muß es sein, Hauptsache Fun !!!

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Heilbutt (14. August 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*

Servus Volker,
willkommen zurück in Mittelfranken!!
Dachte eigentlich daß du mal etwas relaxen wolltest?!?
Aber ich seh schon:

Kampfstuhl statt Liegestuhl#6 #6 

Klasse Bericht und schöne Bilder

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Karstein (14. August 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*

Hi Volker,

auch von meinereiner vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht! #6

Schade, dass die Shimano nicht einmal aufgekreischt hat da draußen - zumal der Anmarschweg ja nicht gerade kurz ist...

Mit Gernot hatte es nicht geklappt? War wohl gerade nicht in Jezera, oder?

Aber klingt trotzdem nach einem gelungenen Urlaub, Glückwunsch!

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Volker2809 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*



> Mit Gernot hatte es nicht geklappt? War wohl gerade nicht in Jezera, oder?


Ja, leider hat es nicht geklappt mit Gernot. Hatten ihm eine sms geschickt, aber er hat sich nicht gemeldet. Wahrscheinlich war er nicht in Jezera. Trotzdem nochmals vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe
#6 .


----------



## Timmy (15. August 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*

Willkommen zurück im sonnigen Mittelfranken|wavey: 
Danke für den Bericht und die netten Bilder!#6


----------



## Volker2809 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*

Hallo Falk, 

also ich würde Dir vom Boot aus eine leichte Bootsrute (ca. 1,80 bis 2,10 Meter Länge), Salzwassertaugliche Stationär- oder kleine Multirolle mit geflochtener Schnur (ca. 0,12 mm) und einer Paternostermontage (Blei ca. 100 Gramm und Haken der Größe 2/0). Du solltest auf der Seekarte nach interessanten Stellen wie Unterwasserberge, Kanten und tiefe Löcher Ausschau halten. Die Blei-Empfehlung bezieht sich auf Tiefen von bis zu 30 Meter bei geringer Drift. Solltest Du tiefer fischen wollen, brauchst Du natürlich entsprechend mehr Bleigewicht. Auch solltest Du ein Makrelenpaternoster in der Nähe haben. Bei uns war ein großer Schwarm beim Big Game Ausflug unterm Boot, war aber nicht unser Zielfisch .
Köder wie bereits beschrieben: Calamari-Stücke. 
Du musst auf Grund mit der Montage angeln und wirst recht schnell Bisse spüren. Sind aber in der Regel nur die kleinen Fische, die an dem Köder zupfen. Den Biss eines etwas größeren Fisches merkst Du deutlich. 
Ich drück Dir die Daumen!!


----------



## Tado (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*

SO ETWAS INFO STOFF AUS KROATIEN.NAJA LEIDER WAR DIE KAMERA NUR BEI DEN KLEINSTENFÄNGEN DABEI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ABER BIN GUTER HOFFNUNG DAS ES NÄCHSTES JAHR BESSER WIRD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .ACH SO JA DER SEE LIEGT IN DER NÄHE VON CRIKVENICA ETWA 5KM ENTFERNT. 

*www.saran-tribalj.hr* 

UND DAS IST DER SEE WENN IHR MEHR INFOS BRAUCHT ODER MAL LUST HÄTTET DORT URLAUB ZU MACHEN SCHREIBT MIR EINFACH MAL NE PM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gruss Tado


----------



## Ukeleidriller (7. November 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*

also am vransko see macht es sinn mehrere tage auf karpfen anzufüttern.

ich angel dort lieber auf wels. der ist recht gut vertreten in dem see!

leider habe ich es in diesem jahr nicht geschafft dorthin zu fahren (ich war ja nur 5 wochen dort im urlaub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
aber kommendes jahr werde ich dort ein paar tage verbringen!


----------



## Volker2809 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*



> also am vransko see macht es sinn mehrere tage auf karpfen anzufüttern.


 
Unser Vermieter hat damals auch mit Futtermais angefüttert. Zusätzlich hat er noch Anis als Geschmacksverstärker zugefügt. Gebracht hats uns wie im Bericht beschrieben nur eine Karauschen-Art und leider keine Karpfen. Aber er versicherte uns auf diese  Weise viele Karpfen zu fangen.


----------



## Ukeleidriller (13. November 2006)

*AW: Reisebericht über Kroatien August 2006*

der vransko see ist wirklich nicht leicht zu beangeln. allein eine gute stelle zu finden ist recht schwierig. als ich das erstemal dort war (wir waren zu dritt) hatten wir nach 3 tagen nur einen karpfen im kescher. (und einen wels) allerdings bissen die karauschen wie verrückt.

mittlerweile kenne ich mich besser aus, und es läuft besser auf karpfen. allerdings sind die "giganten" nicht so leicht zu überlisten!


----------

